# A little chat up on the Rinaldo Nocentini's BH g5



## chucky212 (May 29, 2008)

*The BH G5. Rinaldo Nocentini's bike gets a little promo at Interbike*

From interbike: 

VIdeo


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Love that bike!


----------

